# Table top for a friend



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

A friend recently picked up a dinning room table at a garage sale unfortunately it was water damaged so he asked if I could either repair or replace the top. It was Vanier over MDF so it really wasn't very repairable so he decided to replace it. He decided to go with a solid mahogany so far it seems to be working out fairly well. The fabrication of it was not the easiest thing I have done so far and is still a work in progress. The main thing his wife wanted was to keep the design and we have accomplished that so far. 

This is one of the two ends and measures 39" across and 31" top to bottom, it will have 4 leaves each 7" wide. It will be 90" long with leaves in place. Each of the two end sections has a total of 26 pieces of wood in them. This is one I wish I had documented because the build was a first for me, and was unique with some special solutions for some of the problems that arose. I do believe that the Incra fence contributed to the success that we did accomplish in getting good clean pattern uniformity and fit. The top is 7/8" thick just for information.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Solid Mahogany ? I am envious . ( The price is ludicrous here in the UK.) 

Lovely job you are making of it too.



Rog


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Jerry

Solid mahogany! Did you give any thought to wood movement? Your top has a lot of cross-grain conflict! 

Denis Lock


----------



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

Jerry your joinery looks fantastic - great job

Dennis


----------



## mikemikemi (Feb 6, 2011)

Great job Jerry.

Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am always impressed by your work, Jerry.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Jerry that is very impressive . I can't get over how all the pieces fit so tight together without any gaps . That must have given you a great feeling of accomplishment


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful job on the joints Jerry. Very impressive. If you glued the end grain joints and long grain joints all along the entire seam you could have problems in the future. Some types of woods are more forgiving than others. I don't know about Mahogany. Still a beautiful job.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm very impressed too...

How did you do your joinery - Butt, Reversible Glue, Spline???


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

That is real good joinery, Mike.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The joinery very well could be an issue, but it is a risk my friend was willing to take and I understand that and wish I had more than 5 years of experience with wood. The way we did the border is using dowels and biscuits, so we shall see. The problem with veneered is the veneers are so thin if you are off by a 32nd there is nothing left to sand before you are into sub-striate. The wood was in my shop for over a month to help stabilize it to temperature and for two months after we built it up, I think if it lives in a fairly stable environment it will be alright but if there are wild swings in temperature and humidity well it could be an issue. I am wondering if we put in some bowtie inlays on the back side if it might not help, don't know, will be thinking in that one.

Regarding how we got the joints so tight that I contribute to the Incra fence and a Rockler sled. Well we will see and I could be a hero or a goat, if the goat well I will rebuild the thing at my cost not his, that's how I am.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

xplorx4 said:


> The joinery very well could be an issue, but it is a risk my friend was willing to take and I understand that and wish I had more than 5 years of experience with wood. The way we did the border is using dowels and biscuits, so we shall see. The problem with veneered is the veneers are so thin if you are off by a 32nd there is nothing left to sand before you are into sub-striate. The wood was in my shop for over a month to help stabilize it to temperature and for two months after we built it up, I think if it lives in a fairly stable environment it will be alright but if there are wild swings in temperature and humidity well it could be an issue. I am wondering if we put in some bow tie inlays on the back side if it might not help, don't know, will be thinking in that one.
> 
> Regarding how we got the joints so tight that I contribute to the Incra fence and a Rockler sled. Well we will see and I could be a hero or a goat, if the goat well I will rebuild the thing at my cost not his, that's how I am.


5 years ya say???
KUDOS!!!

did you do any veneering???

the border I figured were bread boarded...
the "triangles" you doweled/biscuited also???
Bow ties would have been restrictive to one side in the advent of movement and it's possible buckling/cupping would be encouraged opening the visible seams on the top while the seams on the butterfly side remained closed/tight.....

consider perpendicular grained splines if you have to remake this...
if you used PVA glue you'll be able to dissemble it cleanly w/ a heat gun, some patience and then you could reuse the acclimatized pieces... 
mild heat to soften the residual glue and hot water to completely clean... no flooding or sopping wetness please...
verify single digit MC before reassembly...
Mahogany - treat it as a difficult material glue up...
tell the owners to keep it out of direct sunlight or unwanted things may happen...


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

xplorx4 said:


> Well we will see and I could be a hero or a goat, if the goat well I will rebuild the thing at my cost not his, that's how I am.




I very much agree with your ethos , Jerry . If you don't try it , you won't know.




Rog


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yah Stick I started woodworking the year I joined the forum Dec 2008 so I guess it's been 6 years but most of what I've learned has been on my own and from what I've read so I am really a beginner at all this stuff, but I enjoy it and do from time to time get in over my head but how else to learn?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job Jerry
Herb


----------



## Cabbie41 (Nov 28, 2010)

Great job, and I think the Incra wasn't the only reason it turned out so well. Skill is required also.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*5 years....*

I am amazed, Jerry. Due the the constant high standard of your output, I had assumed you had many years experience.

Must be as a result of the dedication you put into every project.....


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

you know James I wish I had started years ago but better late than never


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Re post by Larry.
Jerry 
The only mahogany available to me is sapele mahogany (Entandrophragma cylindricum) from West Africa. The shrinkage factors for this species are: tangential - 7,4% and radial - 4,6%. I would guess the mahogany you have used has similar properties. Unless you live in the desert (where the relative humidity hardly changes from season to season) the joints on your beautiful top are going to open due to shrinkage (wet season to dry season) or expansion (dry season to wet season). Google "Shrinkulator" and do some calculations.

Denis Lock "Routing with Denis"


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*more progress*

Well in spite of the hazards we decided to press forward toward completion. The under carriage has been attached, the leafs finished and installed. The undercarriage and legs will be painted satin black the top natural.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

It looks fantastic. I do fear for mitres that long but I hope it works out. Given the strength of modern glues maybe some of us are over-cautious about such things.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't know, I'm using Tight Bond III so at this point all I can do is wait and see. There was a time when table tops were made from solid stock so all I can do is wait. I think one of the keys is going to keep it at a fairly consistent temperature and humidity but there is no turning back at this point. One thing for sure I have learned a lot through the process.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

What a fantastic table top.I love it and you did an excellent job. What kind of clear finish are you going to put on it?
Got it done in time for Christmas dinner for the whole family and relatives too.

Herb


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

THE BEST, Table top I have ever seen!

A magnificent effort, Jerry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jim


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

xplorx4 said:


> Well in spite of the hazards we decided to press forward toward completion. The under carriage has been attached, the leafs finished and installed. The undercarriage and legs will be painted satin black the top natural.


sweet!!!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Finish will be polyurethane and plan is to have it finished and in his house for
Christmas. We have finished the underside also with two coats and will add one more to get it well sealed.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You're gonna be sweating the finish schedule for sure Jerry... but the effort should prove to be stunning!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*It is finished and in his dinning room*

This will be the last picture of the table.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Jerry that is a beauty to behold,you can sit at the head of the table and be proud.
Herb


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done, Jerry.


----------

